# El vocalista de la banda "The Cure" Robert Smith, fuíse fuido sido derroído (fotos inside).



## D_M (3 Jul 2022)

80s:







90s:




2022:













@Alia del Cuchillo @Mr. Sandman invoco a los góticos del foro.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Jul 2022)

vive de su look que le hizo ser lo que es, prisionero de su look, vive en los 80 para comer

que me pongo hoy, lo de siempre, me afeito me despeino me pinto los labios y listo, a la calle a comprar el pan


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Jul 2022)

2023:


----------



## corolaria (3 Jul 2022)

Nacimiento: 21 de abril de 1959 (edad 63 años)


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Jul 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> vive de su look que le hizo ser lo que es, prisionero de su look, vive en los 80 para comer
> 
> que me pongo hoy, lo de siempre, me afeito me despeino me pinto los labios y listo, a la calle a comprar el pan



Vive de los royalties y de que no paran de hacer conciertos. 
Seguro que curra más que tú. 
No hay ninguna encuesta más fiable que aquella basada en que los encuestados pagan por opinar (la entrada al concierto). 

Mira lo que se va a levantar este verano "yendo a comprar el pan pintarrajeado" The Cure Official Site


----------



## toniguada (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## El_Dioni (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## D_M (3 Jul 2022)

toniguada dijo:


>



Por tu avatar creía que ibas a poner esto:


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Jul 2022)

Transformación de Robert Smith en la señora que se lo ha comido







Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## George Orwell (3 Jul 2022)

Time is an ocean. 
Lo queramos o no, los ídolos de la época dorada del rock son ancianos o están muertos. Los ídolos de ahora hacen la mierda de música tribal de negros y panchos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

Leyenda.


----------



## sinosuke (3 Jul 2022)

Arráncate Rober Smith!!! Suave, suave su su suave!!





.


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Jul 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Nacimiento: 21 de abril de 1959 (edad 63 años)




Todos envejecemos, eso es inevitable.

Lo triste no es ver a un tío de 63 años, sino ver a un tío con 63 castañas con las pintas de uno de 23 de hace 40 años.

Pero vamos, que si se gana la vida así (y seguro que mucho mejor que yo) tampoco hace daño a nadie el hombre...


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

Es un señor mayor, es lo que hay.

Podrían haber seguido tocando con otras pintas mas normales, pero yo no lo veo. Me hace gracia que haya envejecido y lo haya mantenido. 
Lo curioso es que esas pintas lo afeaban, siendo mas bien un tipo guapo (no homo). 
Ese look al final era el de Siouxsie Sioux, pero ya quedó para siempre asociado a Robert.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

No importa si todos morimos antes de que saquen el nuevo disco...desde 2008 llevan...  

Y los conciertos...los festivales están bien y tienen mucho repertorio para ello...pero lo brutal es esto:


----------



## angek (4 Jul 2022)

Hay que saber retirarse a tiempo. 

Aunque la pasta corroe la dignidad cosa mala, tú.


----------



## fachacine (4 Jul 2022)

Peor es lo del guitarrista Porl Thompson, que ahora se dedica a pintar y se hace llamar Pearl, vestido con falda y mierdas


----------



## GonX (4 Jul 2022)

angek dijo:


> Hay que saber retirarse a tiempo.
> 
> Aunque la pasta corroe la dignidad cosa mala, tú.



Perdona pero tu no entiendes que el Look no hace al músico, sino que es el músico que hace el Look, que de hecho es lo de menos, lo que importa es su creación y su trabajo interpretando su música, en discos y en conciertos. Y cuando nace una estrella solo los que no entienden lo que vale su música pueden pensar que sus fans desean verlos retirados o muertos. Los buenos lo son hasta el final, algunos se cansan antes, pero los que se mantienen al servicio de sus fans para siempre manteniendo el nivel, vamos, esto no tiene precio es impagable, forman parte necesareamente del universo musical el cual sin ellos no seria nunca igual. Con lo cual pienso que lo que has dicho es de una superficialidad e ignorancia insultante para ti mismo, para quien te lee, y para los artistas a quien se lo dedicas. Creo que lo de saber retirarse a tiempo seria mejor que te lo aplicases a ti mismo.


----------



## damnit (4 Jul 2022)

Le pones junto a Axl Rose y Mickey Rourke y parecen tres charos del ayuntamiento.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## apelítico (4 Jul 2022)

Os dejáis el Robert Smith de los 70


----------



## zapatitos (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No importa si todos morimos antes de que saquen el nuevo disco...desde 2008 llevan...
> 
> Y los conciertos...los festivales están bien y tienen mucho repertorio para ello...pero lo brutal es esto:





Me acuerdo de este tío, era ese al que no le veías nunca de reirse ni aunque al cabrón le estuvieran haciendo cosquillas.

Saludos.


----------



## Playero (4 Jul 2022)

Todo un clásico


----------



## angek (4 Jul 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Perdona pero tu no entiendes que el Look no hace al músico, sino que es el músico que hace el Look, que de hecho es lo de menos, lo que importa es su creación y su trabajo interpretando su música, en discos y en conciertos. Y cuando nace una estrella solo los que no entienden lo que vale su música pueden pensar que sus fans desean verlos retirados o muertos. Los buenos lo son hasta el final, algunos se cansan antes, pero los que se mantienen al servicio de sus fans para siempre manteniendo el nivel, vamos, esto no tiene precio es impagable, forman parte necesareamente del universo musical el cual sin ellos no seria nunca igual. Con lo cual pienso que lo que has dicho es de una superficialidad e ignorancia insultante para ti mismo, para quien te lee, y para los artistas a quien se lo dedicas. Creo que lo de saber retirarse a tiempo seria mejor que te lo aplicases a ti mismo.



No. A todo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Jul 2022)

Hay tíos que envejecen a vieja, le falta el bolso.

Lo de llevar el mismo look cuando da asco pena que se lo haga mirar, la verdad que estos monguers siempre andan igual salvo que se queden calvos, y ni eso alguno se pone pelucas.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Jul 2022)

Pues Tommy Lee sale aquí como un chaval.


----------



## geremi (4 Jul 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Arráncate Rober Smith!!! Suave, suave su su suave!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Panza gótica..... 

Venía a poner este vidrio.


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Jul 2022)

Los rockeros y parecidos deberían tener un poco de dignidad, es patético verlos con 65 años y cientos de millones en la cuenta yendo de jóvenes y rebeldes.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Peor es lo del guitarrista Porl Thompson, que ahora se dedica a pintar y se hace llamar Pearl, vestido con falda y mierdas



Sí, creo que es trans. Tiene unas pintas tremendas. Y estaba casado con Janet, una hermana de Robert. 4 hijos, creo.


----------



## fachacine (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sí, creo que es trans. Tiene unas pintas tremendas. Y estaba casado con Janet, una hermana de Robert. 4 hijos, creo.



Tremendo lo de Porl/Pearl...


----------



## looku (4 Jul 2022)

Que tiene el hombre 65 palos... que esperas... 

Date una vuelta por la calle y mira los langostos que pinta tienen con esa edad


----------



## Komanche O_o (4 Jul 2022)

Parece la maruja loca de mi vecina cuando va a tender la ropa en mitad de la lluvia...


----------



## unaburbu (4 Jul 2022)

D_M dijo:


> 80s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La última foto es:



http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/total-recall/11.gif


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (4 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Los rockeros y parecidos deberían tener un poco de dignidad, es patético verlos con 65 años y cientos de millones en la cuenta yendo de jóvenes y rebeldes.



Mejor que dedicarse a visitar obras es


----------



## tv eye (4 Jul 2022)

Está totally derroyed y parece una señora mayor, pero sus directos siguen siendo MUY BUENOS. La banda suena tremenda y el tiene la misma voz que en los 80, tanto en estudio como en directo. Nada que ver con otras viejas glorias que suenan a gato atropellao y ofrecen un espectáculo demigrante.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Jul 2022)

peor es esto, pobre Phil


----------



## D_M (4 Jul 2022)

Hasta @Billy Fockabocas y su alter ego @Dr.Preñacerdas escuchaba temitas de la época punk de los Cure mientras se prepara su alita de mosca:


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Jul 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Hasta @Billy Fockabocas y su alter ego @Dr.Preñacerdas escuchaba temitas de la época punk de los Cure mientras se prepara su alita de mosca:



Un tema cojonudo el que ha posteado


@inone @FuturoEuropeo @kokod


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

Esta gente si ha seguido tocando es porque les gusta. Dinero tienen de sobra, que triunfaron bastante cuando se hacía dinero por la venta de discos. No hicieron el notas con el dinero, son discretos. Robert Smith lleva con la novia del instituto, Mary Poole, toda la vida.
Y fijándose en los créditos de los discos, los derechos van repartidos a partes iguales entre todos los músicos que formen la banda en ese momento. Por ejemplo, "The Head on the Door" es un disco 100% de Robert, y ahí van los derechos repartidos.

The Clash (que me gustan mucho) eran muy socialistas y tal, pero los derechos se los quedaban Mick Jones y Joe Strummer. Lo cuenta Paul Simonon, que hasta que no escribió "Guns of Brixton" no vio dinero de verdad, que donde estaba el dinero era ahí.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

Por otro lado, se hicieron mayores y se quedaron estancados.
Yo creo que hubo un momento donde se podrían haber reinventado de nuevo, y fue cuando Alan Wilder salió de Depeche. Si hubiera aceptado (por lo visto, se lo ofrecieron) a saber lo que habría salido de ahí.
Pero ya no tenía ganas de aguantar a nadie y pasó del tema.


----------



## D_M (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ese look al final era el de *Siouxsie Sioux*, pero ya quedó para siempre asociado a Robert.



Grande Siouxsie, aquí en su máximo esplendor:


----------



## D_M (4 Jul 2022)

La derroición de Siouxsie merecería un hilo aparte:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

D_M dijo:


> La derroición de Siouxsie merecería un hilo aparte:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1111245



Da igual, Siouxsie Forever.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jul 2022)

A R. Smith se le perdona todo.

Es uno de los mas grandes.


----------



## El_Dioni (4 Jul 2022)

D_M dijo:


> La derroición de Siouxsie merecería un hilo aparte:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1111245



muy pizpi


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Por otro lado, se hicieron mayores y se quedaron estancados.
> Yo creo que hubo un momento donde se podrían haber reinventado de nuevo, y fue cuando Alan Wilder salió de Depeche. Si hubiera aceptado (por lo visto, se lo ofrecieron) a saber lo que habría salido de ahí.
> Pero ya no tenía ganas de aguantar a nadie y pasó del tema.



Sí, pero todo lo que hace Wilder fuera de Depeche es poco brillante. Ya sé que quiere estar fuera de las melodías pop pero...

Me podéis matar pero creo que The Cure es un grupo sobrevalorado. Unos posturitas...es ese estilo prefiero a The Mission o a las hermanas de la caridad...

Me olvidaba...UK tiene en un pedestal a Robert Smith. En España Carmen de Mairena murió sin apoyo oficial...jajaja


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Sí, pero todo lo que hace Wilder fuera de Depeche es poco brillante. Ya sé que quiere estar fuera de las melodías pop pero...
> 
> Me podéis matar pero creo que The Cure es un grupo sobrevalorado. Unos posturitas...es ese estilo prefiero a The Mission o a las hermanas de la caridad...
> 
> Me olvidaba...UK tiene en un pedestal a Robert Smith. En España Carmen de Mairena murió sin apoyo oficial...jajaja



Es que Wilder es más un productor o ingeniero de sonido que compositor. Las canciones las hace otro y él le da una vuelta que el compositor no ve. 
En solitario lo escuchas y nada, pero luego "Enjoy the silence" era una baladita acústica de Martin Gore. El tipo tiene visión.
Otro ejemplo es "To have and to hold", que le dio una vuelta total a la canción...









El día en que Alan Wilder venció a Martin Gore


Con su tono siniestro, oscuro, opresivo y angustiante como parte de Music For The Masses, «To Have And To Hold» es otra de las piezas de oro enterradas en el tiempo y pasado de Depeche Mode. Pero a…




radiolaria.fm


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Sí, pero todo lo que hace Wilder fuera de Depeche es poco brillante. Ya sé que quiere estar fuera de las melodías pop pero...
> 
> Me podéis matar pero creo que The Cure es un grupo sobrevalorado. Unos posturitas...es ese estilo prefiero a The Mission o a las hermanas de la caridad...
> 
> Me olvidaba...UK tiene en un pedestal a Robert Smith. En España Carmen de Mairena murió sin apoyo oficial...jajaja



A mi en directo me gustan más los Mission que The Cure. Y de Sisters, en su momento, que voy a decir...ahora, The Cure más bien están infravalorados. Si después del Pornography hubiera habido una desgracia como en Joy Division, estaba en un altar. Sin embargo, se pasó al technopop (como New Order) y acabó reconstruyendo el grupo en algo diferente, y empalmando del 86 al 92 cuatro discos monumentales.

No los veo sobrevalorados en absoluto. Pero cabrón, me has metido a Wayne Hussey por en medio...con lo majete que es...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que Wilder es más un productor o ingeniero de sonido que compositor. Las canciones las hace otro y él le da una vuelta que el compositor no ve.
> En solitario lo escuchas y nada, pero luego "Enjoy the silence" era una baladita acústica de Martin Gore. El tipo tiene visión.
> Otro ejemplo es "To have and to hold", que le dio una vuelta total a la canción...
> 
> ...



Sí, pero Wilder no lo hizo todo...Mute tenia un grupo de ingenieros de sonido maravilloso. No olvide a Flood.

Tengo CD´s de Recoil y estoy por regalarlos...


----------



## Sapere_Aude (4 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> peor es esto, pobre Phil



¿Qué cojones acabo de ver?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Sí, pero Wilder no lo hizo todo...Mute tenia un grupo de ingenieros de sonido maravilloso. No olvide a Flood.
> 
> Tengo CD´s de Recoil y estoy por regalarlos...



Recoil no es gran cosa, es cierto...pero bueno, está bien reconocer el trabajo de los ingenieros de sonido. 
El tema de ir a ciertos bares iba por ahí también, ir a sitios que no solo ponían buena música, sino que el equipo de sonido era realmente bueno, inalcanzable para tu casa.

Y yo ahora escucho casi todo de Youtube, comprimido y aplastado...que comodón te acabas volviendo.


----------



## malibux (4 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> La última foto es:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/total-recall/11.gif



Jaja ese mismo venía a poner…


Grandes The Cure, canciones buenísimas e irrepetibles.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Jul 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones acabo de ver?



Phil Collins ha estado "cantando" este año desde una silla en una gira de reunion de los ultimos Genesis. Lo mejor, comprobar que ha enseñado bien a su hijo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Y yo ahora escucho casi todo de Youtube, comprimido y aplastado...que comodón te acabas volviendo.



Yo igual. Creo que incluso en los albores del internet escuchaba música con mejor bitrate.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Jul 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Yo igual. Creo que incluso en los albores del internet escuchaba música con mejor bitrate.



youtube es mp3 128bits, mayoritariamente









¿Qué calidad de sonido (bitrate) tienen los vídeos de YouTube?


Analizamos cuál es la calidad de sonido que YouTube aplica a sus vídeos en la actualidad a vídeos que vemos y descargamos, ya sean AAC o MP3.




www.adslzone.net


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Recoil no es gran cosa, es cierto...pero bueno, está bien reconocer el trabajo de los ingenieros de sonido.
> El tema de ir a ciertos bares iba por ahí también, ir a sitios que no solo ponían buena música, sino que el equipo de sonido era realmente bueno, inalcanzable para tu casa.
> 
> Y yo ahora escucho casi todo de Youtube, comprimido y aplastado...que comodón te acabas volviendo.



Cierto, nos volvemos comodones. Hace dos o tres meses, más o menos, me llego una invitación para asistir a la resurrección de un viejo antro madrileño: El Dark Hole. Y fue una experiencia alucinante. Primero me di cuenta que ya no estoy para ir a sitios donde el suelo se pega a los zapatos y estas todo el tiempo sin poder sentarte. Y luego ver a los clones de Robert Smith o Martin Gore pero con 25 años más...¡ estábamos todos derroidos! por el caralibro circulan las fotos...jajaja.


----------



## Mecanosfera (4 Jul 2022)

Fueron capaces de lo mejor y de lo peor, son terriblemente irregulares. Juntando todos sus temas memorables daría para dos o a lo sumo tres albums. Han sido un grupo que ha divagado demasiado y patinado bastante, nunca tuvieron la claridad de ideas de unos Joy Division que tenían mucho más clara su propuesta. A Robert Smith hay que quererle, pero es innegable que han sido siempre demasiado irregulares.


----------



## D_M (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Recoil no es gran cosa, es cierto...pero bueno, está bien reconocer el trabajo de los ingenieros de sonido.
> El tema de ir a ciertos bares iba por ahí también, ir a sitios que no solo ponían buena música, sino que el equipo de sonido era realmente bueno, inalcanzable para tu casa.
> 
> Y yo ahora escucho casi todo de Youtube, comprimido y aplastado...que comodón te acabas volviendo.



En Recoil, Alan Wilder metió temitas buenos, joer:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

D_M dijo:


> En Recoil, Alan Wilder metió temitas buenos, joer:



Este Bloodline lo tuve una temporada en el coche, y no recuerdo gran cosa, sensaciones y tal... Pero le daré una segunda oportunidad, por este hilo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Fueron capaces de lo mejor y de lo peor, son terriblemente irregulares. Juntando todos sus temas memorables daría para dos o a lo sumo tres albums. Han sido un grupo que ha divagado demasiado y patinado bastante, nunca tuvieron la claridad de ideas de unos Joy Division que tenían mucho más clara su propuesta. A Robert Smith hay que quererle, pero es innegable que han sido siempre demasiado irregulares.



A mi me gusta la irregularidad, porque significa que se arriesgan. No van en piloto automático.
Tienes el monolito impresionante de Disintegration y el delirio absurdo de Kiss Me...en 2 años.

Joy Division tuvieron una carrera demasiado corta para comparar. Sin embargo, son grupos paralelos. Peter Hook era el que metía mierda entre ellos. Robert, por lo visto, habló con Bernard Sumner y a los dos les encantaba el grupo del otro. Son celos, competían por el mismo lugar...


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (12 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Pues Tommy Lee sale aquí como un chaval.



Al Travolta lo veo derroidísimo.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (12 Sep 2022)

Boys don't cry, ánimo!


----------



## Polirisitas (12 Sep 2022)

Br00talisísimo hailoc

Mis diheces
preño sitio no homo

taluec


----------



## corolaria (12 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Al Travolta lo veo derroidísimo.




Ya ves tú, tanto injerto y tanta mierda para al final lo mismo.

Pues yo lo veo mucho mejor como personaje de acción ahora que con esa mierda de cesped negro que se puso hace años.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (12 Sep 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Ya ves tú, tanto injerto y tanta mierda para al final lo mismo.
> 
> Pues yo lo veo mucho mejor como personaje de acción ahora que con esa mierda de cesped negro que se puso hace años.



Hombre, el que el peluquín ése cantaba por bulerías. Casi que mejor rapado, oyes.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (12 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que Wilder es más un productor o ingeniero de sonido que compositor. Las canciones las hace otro y él le da una vuelta que el compositor no ve.
> En solitario lo escuchas y nada, pero luego "Enjoy the silence" era una baladita acústica de Martin Gore. El tipo tiene visión.
> Otro ejemplo es "To have and to hold", que le dio una vuelta total a la canción...
> 
> ...



Qué temazo, copón


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Qué temazo, copón



El mejor disco de Depeche es el "Songs of..." y eso que estaban hechos polvo...pero ahí estaba el crack este. 
Han pasado décadas y sigue siendo un discazo.


----------



## kakarot (15 Sep 2022)

Un muerto en vida de manual.


----------



## jotace (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## tucco (15 Sep 2022)

Es que Smith a quien siempre ha querido parecerse es a Siouxsie. Aquí va, literalmente, detrás de la diosa...


----------



## GonX (15 Sep 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> Un muerto en vida de manual.



Muerto en vidaaa??? El solo con esta edad tiene mas poder, creatividad y capacidad de vibrar e interesar que el foro entero !!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Sep 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Es que Smith a quien siempre ha querido parecerse es a Siouxsie. Aquí va, literalmente, detrás de la diosa...



El primer disco a lo que recuerda es a los Buzzcocks, ya lo decía él que querían ser los "Beatles punk", pero que los Banshees le cambiaron la idea de lo que se podía hacer. Es que del primero al 17 Seconds hay un mundo. 
Y estéticamente también, salió de ahí.

Aquí tocando Painted Bird con los Banshees...


----------



## D_M (15 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El primer disco a lo que recuerda es a los Buzzcocks, ya lo decía él que querían ser los "Beatles punk", pero que los Banshees le cambiaron la idea de lo que se podía hacer. Es que del primero al 17 Seconds hay un mundo.
> Y estéticamente también, salió de ahí.
> 
> Aquí tocando Painted Bird con los Banshees...



Temazo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Sep 2022)

Estaba ahora escuchando a The Essence, que tienen canciones buenísimas...quizás la más conocida "A Mirage", pero esta "How you make hate" siempre me pareció un 10...curioso que falle tantísimo, pero que bien se conserva Hans Diener, delgado y con pelazo...


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (16 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Muerto en vidaaa??? El solo con esta edad tiene mas poder, creatividad y capacidad de vibrar e interesar que el foro entero !!



Bien dicho. Hay mucho bocazas en este foro hablando de lo que no sabe.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (16 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El mejor disco de Depeche es el "Songs of..." y eso que estaban hechos polvo...pero ahí estaba el crack este.
> Han pasado décadas y sigue siendo un discazo.



Mucha gente citará el Violator como su disco preferido de DM (y no les juzgo, es un discazo) pero el Songs of faith and devotion a mí me encanta: es oscuro, intenso, con temazos rockeros como 'I feel you' o 'Rush' y baladas intimistas e intensísimas como 'In your room', candidata a mejor canción de DM, esas letras son brutales, quien no se ha sentido alguna vez así, recién enamorado y a merced de esa otra persona, vulnerable.

Otro disco de DM que me gusta muchísimo es Ultra.


----------



## GonX (16 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Estaba ahora escuchando a The Essence, que tienen canciones buenísimas...quizás la más conocida "A Mirage", pero esta "How you make hate" siempre me pareció un 10...curioso que falle tantísimo, pero que bien se conserva Hans Diener, delgado y con pelazo...



Sin el grupo mas parecido a The cure, parecen una copia pero por si mismos merecen mucho la pena, me gustaria saber si han hecho algunas versiones de ellos¿?


----------



## GonX (16 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Bien dicho. Hay mucho bocazas en este foro hablando de lo que no sabe.



El que lo ha dicho es un ser superficial que juzga a los musicos solo por su aspecto, por supuesto que no entiende nada ni valora el espiritu de la composicion artistica.


----------



## mirym94 (16 Sep 2022)

Parece que va a reventar


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Mucha gente citará el Violator como su disco preferido de DM (y no les juzgo, es un discazo) pero el Songs of faith and devotion a mí me encanta: es oscuro, intenso, con temazos rockeros como 'I feel you' o 'Rush' y baladas intimistas en intensísimas como 'In your room', candidata a mejor canción de DM, esas letras son brutales, quien no se ha sentido alguna vez así, recién enamorado y a merced de esa otra persona.
> 
> Otro disco de DM que me gusta muchísimo es Ultra.



A mi también me gusta mucho Ultra. Barrel of a gun, Home...Yo siempre he tenido claro que la mejor canción de Depeche es Never let me down again, quizás en parte por la maravilla de videoclip, pero es que vaya canción...y si no sería Black Celebration. La escuchabas de crío y te quedabas tieso.

Lo brutal de "Songs..." fue el cambio de Dave Gahan, el videoclip de "I feel you" nos marcó a unos cuantos...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Sin el grupo mas parecido a The cure, parecen una copia pero por si mismos merecen mucho la pena, me gustaria saber si han hecho alguans versiones de ellos¿?



Al menos en directo hacen "A forest".


----------



## GonX (16 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Al menos en directo hacen "A forest".



Que los has visto en directo alguna vez en tu vida?¿


----------



## PAKO ÜMBRAHL (16 Sep 2022)

The Essence tenían una canción muy famosa, "The cat", y llegaron a actuar en "A Tope", en televisión española:


----------



## D_M (16 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El mejor disco de Depeche es el "Songs of..." y eso que estaban hechos polvo...pero ahí estaba el crack este.
> Han pasado décadas y sigue siendo un discazo.



Tuve la suerte de verles en directo en el "Devotional Tour", fue un conciertazo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (16 Sep 2022)

La menopausia no perdona.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Tuve la suerte de verles en directo en el "Devotional Tour", fue un conciertazo.



Se abre un hilo de Robert Smith y se habla de Depeche Mode

Habrá que abrir un hilo de David Gaham para hablar de The Cure

taluecs


----------



## D_M (16 Sep 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Se abre un hilo de Robert Smith y se habla de Depeche Mode
> 
> Habrá que abrir un hilo de David Gaham para hablar de The Cure
> 
> taluecs



Es culpa de @Alia del Cuchillo


----------



## cuasi-pepito (16 Sep 2022)

A mi siempre me da cosa el verlo, pero la música es buena...curiosamente de crío me parecía "comercial" ya que a mi me gustaba el punk y el oi!..craso error...siempre nos quedará la música.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2022)

Creo que hacen una gira por España en Noviembre , posiblemente sea la ultima oportunidad de ver al gran Robert Smith en directo


----------



## Paquitochocolat (16 Sep 2022)

Aficionados, nada como el producto nacional:




El Fortu, derroido desde 1982


----------



## PiterWas (16 Sep 2022)

Ese es el que hizo de eduardo manos tijeras???


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (16 Sep 2022)

D_M dijo:


> 80s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de las estrellas del mundo de la música y del cine es que nunca se jubilan. Nunca paran de trabajar, porque es lo único que han hecho en su vida. Ver ahora a The Cure debe ser un espanto. Mira a Axel Rose o al pirado de Pantera. O suben al escenario a hacer el ridículo o se mueren de hambre.


----------



## DDT (16 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Pues Tommy Lee sale aquí como un chaval.



Eso es porque seguro que se cuida mucho


----------



## DDT (16 Sep 2022)

A ver que os parece este cover de esta canción


----------



## DDT (16 Sep 2022)

Este Clan of Paranor tienealgunos videos muy buenos



También de otros grupos y artistas.


----------



## DDT (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## DDT (16 Sep 2022)

Joyas, joyas, joyitas tiene The Cure.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Que los has visto en directo alguna vez en tu vida?¿



No, lo sé por vídeos de YT, como este que has puesto.

No soy muy de conciertos, me agobia la gente. Fui a lo que tocaba de joven y enseguida me acomodé. 
Lo mío es estar en zapatillas paco cómodamente en casita.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Sep 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Es culpa de @Alia del Cuchillo



Pues anda que me gusta a mi poco hablar de The Cure...


----------



## Covaleda (16 Sep 2022)

63 Añazos, ¿Qué quieres, que esté muerto?

Ni me gusta ese grupo ni nada, pero me llama la atención como cuando otros hacen EXACTAMENTE lo mismo se les ríe la gracia y a este pavo, pues no.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Sep 2022)

DDT dijo:


>



Nunca había escuchado esta, que buena versión! Tiene un ambientillo muy chulo.


----------



## DDT (16 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Nunca había escuchado esta, que buena versión! Tiene un ambientillo muy chulo.



Pues entra en la página de youtube y ya verás la de rarexas que tiene. Muchos videos los ha editado ella/él, como este por ejemplo.


----------



## GonX (16 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No, lo sé por vídeos de YT, como este que has puesto.
> 
> No soy muy de conciertos, me agobia la gente. Fui a lo que tocaba de joven y enseguida me acomodé.
> Lo mío es estar en zapatillas paco cómodamente en casita.



Los conciertos son un puntazo, sobretodo en ambientes reducidos, son un fieston. Los festivales grandes no me gustan, solo si vas con alguien enterado y luego si descubres grupos interesantes, y el directo es potente, cuando estas ahi.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Los conciertos son un puntazo, sobretodo en ambientes reducidos, son un fieston. Los festivales grandes no me gustan, solo si vas con alguien enterado y luego si descubres grupos interesantes, y el directo es potente, cuando estas ahi.



Pues sí. Yo veo cosas en bares pequeños, como cuadre. Pero en España nunca se ha potenciado un circuito de salas pequeñas/bares, se les pone pegas a todo.

Por ejemplo vi a estos y me gustaron mucho (nunca había oído hablar de ellos):


----------



## DDT (16 Sep 2022)

Hoy me he jartao ha bajarme música de Cure. 
Los tenia muy olvidados, y eso que los escuchaba un montón de adolescente.


----------



## GonX (16 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues sí. Yo veo cosas en bares pequeños, como cuadre. Pero en España nunca se ha potenciado un circuito de salas pequeñas/bares, se les pone pegas a todo.
> 
> Por ejemplo vi a estos y me gustaron mucho (nunca había oído hablar de ellos):



Los viste???????????? No sabia que los conocias, yo los escuhe bastante tambien, en que año fuiste al concierto y donde si puedes decirlo¿?


----------



## D_M (18 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues anda que me gusta a mi poco hablar de The Cure...



Hay que escuchar cosas más actuales también. Los "Drab Majesty" por ejemplo tienen temazos:


----------



## Wait9 (18 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Perdona pero tu no entiendes que el Look no hace al músico, sino que es el músico que hace el Look



Ja.

Ja.

Ja.

Es que no te tienes que ir ni a la imagen. Ya el nombre puede ser el 50% del valor del artista. En los escritores el 97%.



Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Dinero tienen de sobra



A pocos millonarios has escuchado hablar tú. A ninguno.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Sep 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Hoy me he jartao ha bajarme música de Cure.
> Los tenia muy olvidados, y eso que los escuchaba un montón de adolescente.



Faith, Pornography, Kiss me, Disintegration y Wish son discos eternos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Los viste???????????? No sabia que los conocias, yo los escuhe bastante tambien, en que año fuiste al concierto y donde si puedes decirlo¿?



Pues igual en 2006 o algo así. Hace ya, pero me gustaron mucho. A todo el mundo, yo creo. Era un bar pequeño, así que fue un concierto muy intenso.


----------



## GonX (18 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues igual en 2006 o algo así. Hace ya, pero me gustaron mucho. A todo el mundo, yo creo. Era un bar pequeño, así que fue un concierto muy intenso.



*BRVTAAALL *


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Sep 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Hay que escuchar cosas más actuales también. Los "Drab Majesty" por ejemplo tienen temazos:



Están muy bien, sí.



Recuerdo perfectamente el Hale Bopp y toda esta movida de Heaven´s Gate, así que conmigo lo tenían fácil. Como comento en el hilo del paco-siniestrismo, siempre he sido mucho de Chorus y efectos similares...así que esas guitarras me entran por el oído enseguida...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *BRVTAAALL *



¿Qué haces foreando en vez de estar viendo Infiel?

A ver si va a ser verdad que eres un gordo calvo y granudo, con pelos largos y rizados creciendo por toda la espalda y tupiendo las orejas...


----------



## GonX (18 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Qué haces foreando en vez de estar viendo Infiel?
> 
> A ver si va a ser verdad que eres un gordo calvo y granudo, con pelos largos y rizados creciendo por toda la espalda y tupiendo las orejas...



EN QUE CANAL ESTA¿? Si esta en la tele a que hora y canal la dan¿?


----------



## tHE DOG. (18 Sep 2022)

Godammit


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> EN QUE CANAL ESTA¿? Si esta en la tele a que hora y canal la dan¿?



Está ahora mismo en Antonia 3, pero debe haber reposiciones en Divinity...


----------



## GonX (19 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Está ahora mismo en Antonia 3, pero debe haber reposiciones en Divinity...



Vale me he perdido mucho rato ya¿? La tengo puesta y aya voy, muchisimas gracias x tu recomendacion !!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Sep 2022)

Siempre me gustó mucho el ambientillo del Japanese Whispers: Just one kiss, Upstairs room, Lament...hay una melancolía dulce muy especial en esas canciones.


----------



## manstein (19 Sep 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Le pones junto a Axl Rose y Mickey Rourke y parecen tres charos del ayuntamiento.



Lo que veis no es sino producto de la "magia" satanista. 

Rose, Rourke o Smith son en realidad tres hijos de la masonada. Son el precio que sus padres tuvieron que pagar en su momento. 

Los tres son literalmente demonios transgénero desde niños, cuando sus padres, en connivencia con los demonios que rigen este mundo, decidieron iniciarlos en los ritos de la Androginia. 

Así es con todos, porque de otra manera jamás ascenderían a esas cotas de fama. 

A muchos de estos engendros del averno les pasa factura en la vejez.

Ahora ya la cosa está tan avanzada que parece que no les importa demasiado que el velo vaya cayendo. 

La Androginia está a punto de realizarse.

Smith y los otros aportaron su grano de arena para esa inmensa tarea.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Sep 2022)

manstein dijo:


> Lo que veis no es sino producto de la "magia" satanista.
> 
> Rose, Rourke o Smith son en realidad tres hijos de la masonada. Son el precio que sus padres tuvieron que pagar en su momento.
> 
> ...



Pues ya si ves la historia de Genesis P-Orridge...









La balada de Genesis y Lady Jaye, dos cuerpos fundidos en uno


“La llave para la evolución de nuestra especie está en no creer que nuestro cuerpo es sagrado, en aceptar que es simplemente carne cruda, material. Pod




www.jotdown.es


----------



## D_M (19 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Siempre me gustó mucho el ambientillo del Japanese Whispers: Just one kiss, Upstairs room, Lament...hay una melancolía dulce muy especial en esas canciones.



Conciertos de Dead Can Dance "low-fi" también tienen su cosa:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Sep 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Conciertos de Dead Can Dance "low-fi" también tienen su cosa:



Efectivamente. 
Me gustan muchísimo estos vídeos nebulosos volcados del VHS, son pura magia. Ese concierto que pones empieza con una versión criminal de Persephone, está ahí Lisa toda seria a punto de fundirle el cerebro a un montón de gente...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Sep 2022)

Si ves a ozzy entonces te da un infarto


----------



## D_M (19 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Me gustan muchísimo estos vídeos nebulosos volcados del VHS, son pura magia. Ese concierto que pones empieza con una versión criminal de Persephone, está ahí Lisa toda seria a punto de fundirle el cerebro a un montón de gente...



Se nota que estuviste en la movida. Qué tiempos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (19 Sep 2022)

Ese puede hacer o ser lo que le salga de los cojones que para eso se lo ha ganado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Sep 2022)

Este hilo lleva ya unas cuantas páginas y al final estamos hablando de un montón de grupos diferentes, lo que yo creo que dice mucho a favor del fan de The Cure, o del simpatizante al menos.

Y hablando de vídeos lo-fi, dejo este de My Bloody Valentine que me flipa. Aquello debió de ser indescriptible...



P.S.: en algún comentario de YT leí algo así como que era "como una sirena arrastrándote a un agujero negro".


----------



## GonX (19 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Siempre me gustó mucho el ambientillo del Japanese Whispers: Just one kiss, Upstairs room, Lament...hay una melancolía dulce muy especial en esas canciones.



Esta cancion se inspira claramente en el sonido The cure:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Esta cancion se inspira claramente en el sonido The cure:



Te lo compro.

Sería mucho más amplio, pero pienso, como tú, que lo que trascenderá como "sonido Cure" será "electrónica con Fender VI chorus profundo"



Me despoyo en 1:03 con Simon...


----------



## GonX (19 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Te lo compro.
> 
> Sería mucho más amplio, pero pienso, como tú, que lo que trascenderá como "sonido Cure" será "electrónica con Fender VI chorus profundo"
> 
> ...



No soy expertisima en The cure, me gustaria haber escuchado cada tema almenos 50 veces para memorizar todos sus sonidos y poder identificarlos en los demas grupos que posteriormente los han reproducido o copiado para acoplarlos a su propia musica, que de casos hay muchos!!
Y lo que me choca de este grupo es que sus canciones son como capitulos de una biblia, (la biblia de la musica) que se adaptan a tantas situaciones de la vida de tanta gente.. Pasa con muchos otros artistas tambien, pero ellos son un gran ejemplo de este fenomeno.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Faith, Pornography, Kiss me, Disintegration y Wish son discos eternos.



dificil encontrar un disco malo de los Cure

una banda única


----------



## GonX (19 Sep 2022)

Esto es el resultado de fusinoar 2 joyas y encontrar el mejor elixir por via de la alquimia sonora:

*J. Page y R. Plant - Lullaby (The Cure)*


----------



## GonX (19 Sep 2022)

Ui si! que POBRE es RSMith, porque a ti no te guste su look!!! Tu si que eres pesimo por no apreciar lo que hace con su musica.


----------



## GonX (20 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues ya si ves la historia de Genesis P-Orridge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta version tambien tiene fondos TheCureanos..


----------



## Redwill (20 Sep 2022)

Joder y con el mismo peinado desde entonces?


----------



## The Replicant (20 Sep 2022)

*Robert Smith and Mary Poole pics- The Cure -This Twilight Garden*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No soy expertisima en The cure, me gustaria haber escuchado cada tema almenos 50 veces para memorizar todos sus sonidos y poder identificarlos en los demas grupos que posteriormente los han reproducido o copiado para acoplarlos a su propia musica, que de casos hay muchos!!
> Y lo que me choca de este grupo es que sus canciones son como capitulos de una biblia, (la biblia de la musica) que se adaptan a tantas situaciones de la vida de tanta gente.. Pasa con muchos otros artistas tambien, pero ellos son un gran ejemplo de este fenomeno.



Supongo que te refieres a que se puede seguir la vida del autor a lo largo de la discografía, que no es una carrera planificada.
Ha ido haciendo discos y canciones a lo largo del tiempo, con los cambios típicos de cada época de la vida. Después del Wish ya no quedaba mucho que alcanzar.

Creo que en Nick Cave también hay algo parecido, no tiene un plan. Simplemente vive y hace música.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Sep 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> *Robert Smith and Mary Poole pics- The Cure -This Twilight Garden*



De este vídeo, totalmente de acuerdo con este comentario de YT: 
"This is why I believe Robert, when he sings about love. Unlike the most of musicians. "

Toda la vida con Mary.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Sep 2022)

Y ya que hablábamos de VHS...este lo quemé...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (20 Sep 2022)

Siempre ha estado derroído. Sólo que ahora tiene más arrugas y menos pelo.

Consejo: use pelucas, señor y pida una maquilladora que le maquille mejor.


----------



## WN62 (20 Sep 2022)

_E pur si muove_... Y sin embargo su voz sigue siendo la misma. Y los conciertos muy buenos.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Sep 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> _E pur si muove_... Y sin embargo su voz sigue siendo la misma. Y los conciertos muy buenos.



Espero comprobarlo en la gira que hacen en Noviembre


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No soy expertisimo en The cure (...)



Me gusta bastante el comentario de la discografía de esta página. Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo, salvo detalles menores.
Me gusta especialmente como habla de Faith:

"Now we’re entering sacred territory for Cure fans. _Faith_ continues the stark approach adopted for _Seventeen Seconds_, but the mood is wholly different. Instead of spectral isolation and paranoia, _Faith_ delivers spikes of anger in the midst of an ocean of woe."









The Cure: Ranking the Albums From 13 to 1, PopMatters


Just about every Cure album is worth picking up, and even those ranked lowest boast worthwhile moments.




www.popmatters.com


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Sep 2022)

Ridículo o no, es muy reconocible, hasta el punto de que es uno de los iconos de los 80. En términos de marca, un éxito. Y viéndole cuando no está tocando, resulta que al final viene a ser así en el día a día. Se lo puede permitir...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Siempre ha estado derroído. Sólo que ahora tiene más arrugas y menos pelo.
> 
> Consejo: use pelucas, señor y pida una maquilladora que le maquille mejor.



En la gira del Pornography, la idea era que el maquillaje se derritiese a lo largo del concierto por el calor de los focos...


----------



## Digamelon (20 Sep 2022)

D_M dijo:


>



Me pregunta la nena de 3 años que quién es esta señora.

Le he dicho que eso es un señor y le ha entrado la risa.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2022)

una rareza de The Cure que me ha recomendado youtube, joder a veces hasta aciertan y todo


----------



## el segador (21 Sep 2022)

La cura en el no funciona se degrada peor que la media.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Sep 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> una rareza de The Cure que me ha recomendado youtube, joder a veces hasta aciertan y todo



Aquel "Join the Dots" mereció mucho la pena. Tienen muchísimas caras b, rarezas y demás que están muy bien...


----------



## The Replicant (22 Sep 2022)

BRVTAL


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2022)

se acerca el dia...









The Cure


Encuentra entradas de The Cure en Espana | Vídeos, biografía, entradas de gira, horarios. Compra online, mira mapas de asientos. Entradas VIP disponibles.




www.livenation.es


----------



## JyQ (30 Sep 2022)

No entiendo porqué a algunos artistas les cuesta tanto adaptar su look a la edad que tienen.
Madonna lo hizo una temporada cuando tenía 40 y le salió muy bien, después ha vuelto a ser una mamarracha que quiere aparentar tener 20 años con 60.
Bon Jovi sí lo supo hacer.
Y tantos otros.


----------



## elpesetilla (30 Sep 2022)

lo que da es grima, tiene 63 años q te esperas de un ingles q se habra puesto fino a coca, alcohol y comida de mierda, esta mejor q el ingles paco medio de 60 años


----------



## GonX (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Oct 2022)

"I wonder what became of that boy 
in a world he called his own 
Yeah, I’m outside in the dark 
wondering how I got so old."



Que canción, que canción......el "i don´t belong here anymore" de 7:50...


----------



## The Replicant (13 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "I wonder what became of that boy
> in a world he called his own
> Yeah, I’m outside in the dark
> wondering how I got so old."
> ...



BRVTAL, espero verlos en directo por última vez


----------



## D_M (13 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> BRVTAL, espero verlos en directo por última vez



Yo a partir del "Wild Mood Swings" dejé de seguirlos. Este single me pareció una puta mierda y que se les fue la pinza:


----------



## The Replicant (13 Oct 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo a partir del "Wild Mood Swings" dejé de seguirlos. Este single me pareció una puta mierda y que se les fue la pinza:



posiblemente no sea su mejor disco, pero no por eso dejan de ser grandes

dale una oportunidad a Bloodflowers por ejemplo


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (13 Oct 2022)

25 millones de napos en la cuenta.

Que dice que os manda un abrazo cada vez que lloráis porque los langostos...  que se solidariza...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Oct 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo a partir del "Wild Mood Swings" dejé de seguirlos. Este single me pareció una puta mierda y que se les fue la pinza:



A mi me parece una cancioncilla simpática, muy de la línea de aquellas del Kiss me...el problema fue que la sacaron de primer single, nada menos, y después de 4 años. 

El disco lo reconstruyes con las caras b y hubiese sido un disco muy notable de canciones acústicas con violines (esa era la idea original). El problema fue que el grupo se deshizo y al final les quedó un batiburrillo. Tomaron muy malas decisiones artísticas, la verdad.

Las 3 canciones que venían como cara-b de "The 13th"

Esta tenía que haber cerrado el disco:



"Ocean" da el tono de lo que iba a ser el disco:



"Adonais" sin ser una locura, no está nada mal...



...pues de single, la rancherita esa...  ...yo ahora me río, pero joder, fue una bajona importante.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> A mi me parece una cancioncilla simpática, muy de la línea de aquellas del Kiss me...



Lo se los singles no es lo suyo

Para mi Why can´t I Be You es el peor tema del Kiss Me y van y lo sacan como single..., a veces han hecho cada una...
Igual que el Lullaby del Disintegration, para mi el tema más flojillo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Lo se los singles no es lo suyo
> 
> Para mi Why can´t I Be You es el peor tema del Kiss Me y van y lo sacan como single..., a veces han hecho cada una...
> Igual que el Lullaby del Disintegration, para mi el tema más flojillo



A mi me pasaba con Hot Hot Hot!!!, que también fue single...ahora me divierte. 
De Lullaby, se puede entender por el vídeo y la época. Los videoclips tenían mucho peso, pero es sin duda la canción más floja del Disintegration.

The Cure tuvo mucha suerte con Tim Pope y los videoclips.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (18 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



buen sonido el video 

esto debe ser el comienzo de los conciertos, que buena pinta...


----------



## The Replicant (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> buen sonido el video
> 
> esto debe ser el comienzo de los conciertos, que buena pinta...



Sí, están empezando con esta "Alone"...a ver cuando dejan caer una nueva. De momento, me recuerda todo más a Bloodflowers que a Disintegration, pero bueno, a mi me gusta bastante Bloodflowers...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)

El nuevo logo me gusta bastante también, me recuerda al de Mixed Up...lo mejor de aquel disco era la portada, la verdad.


----------



## Carnemomia (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (18 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El nuevo logo me gusta bastante también, me recuerda al de Mixed Up...lo mejor de aquel disco era la portada, la verdad.



a mi me recuerda al del Wish, esta bastante bien


----------



## kakarot (18 Oct 2022)

La viejo guardián de la guadaña acecha el trigo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> a mi me recuerda al del Wish, esta bastante bien



También, también...al principio pensé que era el de Wish con un "the", viéndolo en el bombo de Jason...


----------



## The Replicant (19 Oct 2022)

concierto reciente en Copenhagen, 14/10, joder tocan Push, uno de mis temas favoritos...

...y A Forest 

...joder Endsong es una pasada, cada vez que la oigo me gusta más, comentario de youtube:

_A masterpiece. There are very few artists that after 44 years can come up with something like this. It shouldn't actually be possible, but Robert Smith is in a league of his own_


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> concierto reciente en Copenhagen, 14/10, joder tocan Push, uno de mis temas favoritos...
> 
> ...y A Forest
> 
> ...



Yo Endsong la he escuchado toda la semana sin parar, ahora estoy con Alone, que cada vez me gusta más. No sé si Endsong es el título definitivo, o es para ir tirando...algo decían por ahí de que era un título provisional.


----------



## D_M (19 Oct 2022)

Esta versión del "A Forest" estaba muy guapa, es como si de repente "El Doc" aka @Billy Fockabocas hubiese tomado control de la banda:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Oct 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Esta versión del "A Forest" estaba muy guapa, es como si de repente "El Doc" aka @Billy Fockabocas hubiese tomado control de la banda:



Venía en un recopilatorio de aquellos de Gothic Rock...no estaba nada mal, le daba una vuelta simpática a la canción.

En el III, concretamente. En el vol. I venía esta Reptile...bueno...


----------



## Gothaus (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


>



Este es mucho más grande...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)

Otra cosilla que ha salido por ahí...está muy bien, para mi gusto...


----------



## The Replicant (20 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Otra cosilla que ha salido por ahí...está muy bien, para mi gusto...



son temas que salen en la reedición por el 30 aniversario del Wish, joder 30 años han pasado ya??


----------



## The Replicant (21 Oct 2022)

Bueno ya tengo las entradas para el dia 10 Palau Sant Jordi

Voy a ver a DIOS


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Oct 2022)

Nueva canción...



No me dice especialmente nada, pero tampoco me desagrada. Me viene a la cabeza Going Nowhere, que me pareció una gran canción y pasó totalmente desapercibida...


----------



## El sepulturero2 (21 Oct 2022)

D_M dijo:


> 80s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almenos le aguanta el pelo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Oct 2022)

El sepulturero2 dijo:


> Almenos le aguanta el pelo



Ya deben ser implantes turcos...o de Ynsparia.







Ya le he cogido el gusto a "And nothing is forever"...que ganas de escuchar el disco...está siendo muy entretenido el ir dejando caer las canciones nuevas a lo largo de la gira.


----------



## warlok (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## mecaweto (21 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Bueno ya tengo las entradas para el dia 10 Palau Sant Jordi
> 
> Voy a ver a DIOS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1235201



Enhorabuena. En Madrid todo vendido hace tiempo. Demasiado tarde para mí.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Oct 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Enhorabuena. En Madrid todo vendido hace tiempo. Demasiado tarde para mí.



A mi me ha ido por los pelos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Oct 2022)

Me alegro de que la gira lo esté petando. A mi me cuesta mucho ya mover el culo.

Vi "All cats are Grey" en la gira de Bloodflowers y me di por satisfecho para el resto de mi vida.
Aún los vi un par de veces más, pero porque cuadró muy bien.

Lo mío es estar en zapatillas en la doritocueva....


----------



## The Replicant (22 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Vi "All cats are Grey" en la gira de Bloodflowers y me di por satisfecho para el resto de mi vida.
> Aún los vi un par de veces más, pero porque cuadró muy bien.



yo he fuido ido:

primera vez: Noviembre 87 gira del Kiss Me
segunda : Junio del 89 gira Disintegration
tercera : Octubre 96 gira Wild Mood Swings

o sea que 26 años después se cierra el círculo porque no creo que ya hagan muchas giras más...

aqui dejo un documento epopéyico:




2200 pesetas me costó la entrada 

taluecs


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> yo he fuido ido:
> 
> primera vez: Noviembre 87 gira del Kiss Me
> segunda : Junio del 89 gira Disintegration
> ...



Los viste en su plenitud. A mi me jodió mucho no verlos en la gira del Wish.
La primera vez que los vi fue en un concierto en Las Ventas, justo antes de sacar el Wild Mood Swings. Tocaron Want, Jupiter Crash y creo que Bare...fue un concierto bueno, pero sin más.
La gira de Bloodflowers fue la leche.


----------



## Calahan (23 Oct 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Todos envejecemos, eso es inevitable.
> 
> Lo triste no es ver a un tío de 63 años, sino ver a un tío con 63 castañas con las pintas de uno de 23 de hace 40 años.
> 
> Pero vamos, que si se gana la vida así (y seguro que mucho mejor que yo) tampoco hace daño a nadie el hombre...



Espérate a ver los de ahora de aquí a 40 años... XD


----------



## SNB Superstar (23 Oct 2022)

Ha el menos no se de a de quedado calbo.

No de saca disco nuevo dhezde 2008, pero sejún haljunos medios, 'Songs of a Lost World', su primer disco tras 14 haños de silencio, de heztá ha el caer. En YouTube de ahi bídrios de cancionhez nuebas que de an de tocado en bibo. De parheze que el disco de heztará en la líña de 'Disintegration' y 'Bloodflowers'.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## D_M (24 Oct 2022)

Yo a los Cure es que los tengo muy oidos ya, hace tiempo que apuesto por otras bandas que tienen auténticos temazos como...



...o...


----------



## mecaweto (24 Oct 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo a los Cure es que los tengo muy oidos ya, hace tiempo que apuesto por otras bandas que tienen auténticos temazos como...
> 
> 
> 
> ...o...



Muy buenos Selofan. Tocaron hace unos años en el Entremuralhas de Leiria, pero es complicado pillar entrada.

Son del sello griego Fabrika Records, que tiene otras joyas como Lebanon Hannover o...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Oct 2022)

Acojonante esta versión de Endsong, sin el tono lánguido que todos queremos...supongo que ya está grabada, pero ojalá en el disco venga con este tempo...no sé, muy brutal.

2:35...a tomar por el culo ya , hombre...

8:15... está todo a flor de piel, que brutalidad...espectacular, va a ser una gira brutal...It´s all gone...


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> está todo a flor de piel, que brutalidad...espectacular, va a ser una gira brutal...It´s all gone...



... I don´t belong here anymore

BRVTAL, el ritmo de la bateria es absolutamente hipnótico, el tono del tema épico, el fin de una era, de un modo de vivir, de todo...

estoy contando las horas para el concierto el dia 10, see you soon Robert


----------



## The Replicant (3 Nov 2022)

los temas nuevos en un solo video


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> los temas nuevos en un solo video



A ver cuando dejan caer otra..."I can never say goodbye" es la que menos me dice.


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Nov 2022)

D_M dijo:


>



joer, se han pasado con la reverb


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> los temas nuevos en un solo video



a mi me suena a lo que ahora llaman "post rock"


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> vive de su look que le hizo ser lo que es, prisionero de su look, vive en los 80 para comer
> 
> que me pongo hoy, lo de siempre, me afeito me despeino me pinto los labios y listo, a la calle a comprar el pan



Eso le pasa a Angus Young (el de ACDC) que por contrato tiene que hacer todas sus putas apariciones públicas haciendo el ridículo disfrazado de niño de uniforme. Y tiene ya más años que un bosque.


----------



## Padre_Karras (3 Nov 2022)

Parece una funcicharo del PPSOE


----------



## SNB Superstar (3 Nov 2022)

De ace hun par de días se de hechó ha de yorar ha el final de huna canción nueba



Qué mariconazo. De devería de mantener la conpostura y de acer hun Ian Curtis en de pribado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De ace hun par de días se de hechó ha de yorar ha el final de huna canción nueba
> 
> 
> 
> Qué mariconazo. De devería de mantener la conpostura y de acer hun Ian Curtis en de pribado.



Echa el moco muchas veces en las canciones. Se le murieron los padres y el hermano mayor.

Robert va a derroerse lentamente...lo de Ian Curtis ya está muy visto.


----------



## Decipher (4 Nov 2022)

Pero si ya tiene que tener 1000 años. Lo sorprendente es que siga vivo.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pero si ya tiene que tener 1000 años. Lo sorprendente es que siga vivo.



63 exactamente


----------



## Decipher (4 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> 63 exactamente



En años de gótico. Eso son como 10000 años de persona.


----------



## D_M (4 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Echa el moco muchas veces en las canciones. Se le murieron los padres y el hermano mayor.
> 
> Robert va a derroerse lentamente...lo de Ian Curtis ya está muy visto.



Si el de Metallica se siente derroído, imaginaté Robert.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Nov 2022)

Nueva canción: "A fragile thing"



De aquí a que los vea @The Replicant aún caerá otra nueva...


----------



## The Replicant (6 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> De aquí a que los vea @The Replicant aún caerá otra nueva...



a ver si estrenan alguna el dia 10... 

de las nuevas con que toquen Endsong me conformo

en los conciertos están tocando Charlotte Sometimes, Push, Play for Today y A Forest de una tirada, joder que pasada


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2022)

Parece que en el disco serán todo canciones nuevas. Nos quedaremos sin versiones de estudio de unas cuantas joyas...


----------



## The Replicant (10 Nov 2022)

hoy es el dia..., ya estoy preparado para subir en procesión al Sant Jordi para adorar al Dios Robert por última vez...

ya os contaré aunque no podré hacer muchas fotos ya que la cámara de mi móvil está totalmente derroida

taluecs


----------



## The Replicant (10 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> A ver cuando dejan caer otra..."I can never say goodbye" es la que menos me dice.



pues me estoy repasando las nuevas y me parece un temazo, la que más me gusta después de Endsong


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> pues me estoy repasando las nuevas y me parece un temazo, la que más me gusta después de Endsong



Van creciendo...esperamos tu crónica.


----------



## Ironman75 (11 Nov 2022)

Hola, pues el concierto fue la hostia! con 63 tacos! Momentos de buenrollismo con canciones "versionadas" y superextended...no llego como el ultimo a las 3h pero se quedaron en 2:40...
Mucho mucho pureta....pero tambien unas MILF´s que no veas 
Me lo pase con los colegas de pm!
Gran noche!
Me jodió que no tocaran End


----------



## The Replicant (11 Nov 2022)

Bueno hamijos pues CONCIERTAZO de The Cure como no podia ser de otra manera, YO ESTUVE ALLI
El Sant Jordi a reventar con 17.200 almas devotas y rendidas al maestro de ceremonias Robert Smith y su banda

Comento el setlist:
Empiezan con ALONE,
sigue con PICTURES OF YOU, el primer temazo
A NIGHT LIKE THIS
LOVESONG
NOTHING IS FOREVER, de las nuevas
BURN, joder como suena Burn en directo BRVTAL, lo único bueno de la película The Crow
AT NIGHT
A STRANGE DAY
SHAKE DOG SHAKE, agradable sorpresa, creo que no la tocan mucho en directo sonó potentísima
… y para mi el momento álgido del concierto con:

PUSH, joder puedo decir que he vuelto a escuchar esta maravilla en directo, ya me puedo morir tranquilo
PLAY FOR TODAY, acojonante, con todo el público tarareando
Y la culminación con A FOREST, que pasada, acaba con Simon Gallup aporreando el bajo, bestial

después ya continuan con
TRUST
A FRAGILE THING, otra de las nuevas
FROM THE EDGE OF THE DEEP GREEN SEA
y el final de la primera parte con ENDSONG, brutalísimo este tema es absolutamente épico, el bateria Jason se gana el sueldo

primer BIS:
I CAN NEVER SAY GOODBYE, temazo de los nuevos en memoria de su hermano
PLAINSONG
PRAYERS FOR RAIN
DISINTEGRATION, como final del primer bis

segundo BIS
traca final con los “grandes éxitos”
LULLABY, antes se marcó un a capella de THE BLOOD
THE WALK,bufff el primer tema que oí de los Cure, desde entonces hasta ahora...
FRIDAY I´M IN LOVE
DOING THE UNSTUCK
CLOSE TO ME
IN BETWEEN DAYS
JUST LIKE HEAVEN y
BOYS DON´T CRY para acabar

Todo el público en pie y Robert saludando, como 5 minutos, joder es que no lo dejaban irse

THE CURE FOREVER


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Parece que en el disco serán todo canciones nuevas. Nos quedaremos sin versiones de estudio de unas cuantas joyas...



Sigur Rós de tocó el '( )' en bibo hentero hanthez de puvlicarlo, y de recuerdo que Radiohead de izo lo mismo con barios temas de 'Kid A'. ¿Por qué Robert Hezmiz de hiva ha de dhezcartar heztos cinco o seis temas nuebos? Ha de más, de creo que de an de tenido muy juena rhezepción ha de guzjar por los comentarios en YouTube y Rate Your Music.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Nov 2022)

Ironman75 dijo:


> Me jodió que no tocaran End



bueno, supongo que de los 17200 que habiamos cada uno haría su propio setlist, a mi también me faltaron muchas pero creo que en general estuvo bastante bien,

por cierto la acústica del Sant Jordi acojonante


----------



## Ironman75 (11 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> bueno, supongo que de los 17200 que habiamos cada uno haría su propio setlist, a mi también me faltaron muchas pero creo que en general estuvo bastante bien,
> 
> por cierto la acústica del Sant Jordi acojonante




Si 

A Forest acojonante!! si es que cuando hay calidad no hace falta mucho show....
Palau Sant Jordi ha cumplido 30 años y muy muy bien cumplidos...
He estado en varios conciertos en el wizink y nada que ver!


----------



## The Replicant (11 Nov 2022)

Ironman75 dijo:


> He estado en varios conciertos en el wizink y nada que ver!



hoy tocan allí, a ver si algun florero nos hace una reseña...
pero lo de ayer,,, imposible superarlo


----------



## mecaweto (11 Nov 2022)

Mi sana envidia y rencor eterno a los que hoy lo disfrutan en el Wizink y ayer en el Sant Jordi. Y yo en la anodina Cáceres compuesto y sin novía cádaver...


----------



## The Replicant (12 Nov 2022)

ayer en Madrid incluyeron también Faith y Charlotte Sometimes


----------



## The Replicant (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Nov 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Sigur Rós de tocó el '( )' en bibo hentero hanthez de puvlicarlo, y de recuerdo que Radiohead de izo lo mismo con barios temas de 'Kid A'. ¿Por qué Robert Hezmiz de hiva ha de dhezcartar heztos cinco o seis temas nuebos? Ha de más, de creo que de an de tenido muy juena rhezepción ha de guzjar por los comentarios en YouTube y Rate Your Music.



Son 14 años sin sacar disco, "It can never be the same" es viejuna...estas 5 que están tocando son adelanto del nuevo disco, que ya parece muy claro que va a ser un Bloodflowers II.

Otra que se va a caer es "Please come home"...si la tocasen en directo, con la voz de Robert...joder...


----------



## The Replicant (12 Nov 2022)

fue BRVTAL tio, en serio


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Nov 2022)

The Cure (Wizink Center) Madrid 11/11/22 - Muzikalia


Da igual que hayan pasado 14 años desde que se lanzara su último disco, la expectación ante cualquier visita de The Cure




muzikalia.com













The Cure, crónica de su concierto en Madrid (2022)


La apasionada devoción que levantan los británicos entre sus mayormente talluditos acólitos no ha disminuido.




www.mondosonoro.com


----------



## The Replicant (14 Nov 2022)

actuación completa en el Sant Jordi


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> actuación completa en el Sant Jordi



Que calidad, casi me veo el concierto entero...cada vez me gusta más "Alone". Me da pena que hayan dejado de tocar "Out of this world", es una gran canción...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Siempre me gustó más "Doing the unstuck", la han tocado un par de veces en esta gira, igual para animar la próxima edición del 30 aniversario del Wish.

"Friday..." me gusta, por simpática...pero me cansa porque intentaron unas cuantas veces repetir la fórmula, y no les salió bien. Supongo que con una carrera de 40 años acabas repitiéndote y aterrizando en tus propios lugares comunes de forma inevitable...let´s get happy...


----------



## The Replicant (15 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Friday..." me gusta, por simpática...



yo es un tema que lo he acabado aburriendo de tanto que lo han machacado por la radio, será que no tienen canciones los Cure para poner siempre la misma?

Si te ves el concierto el sonido del video no está mal del todo. Lo mejor es el final, Robert se queda saludando, una chica le lanza un ramo de rosas, se saca algo del bolsillo(una pua de guitarra) y se lo da a alguien del público, el que está grabando consigue el setlist..., en fin , curioso


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (14 Dic 2022)

@Alia del Cuchillo 

pues ya está en las plataformas de streaming la edición 30 aniversario del Wish, me encantan estas ediciones "de luxe" con temas extra raros, hasta 45 canciones, a disfrutar









Wish (30th Anniversary Edition)


The Cure - álbum - 1992 - 45 canciones




www.deezer.com


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> @Alia del Cuchillo
> 
> pues ya está en las plataformas de streaming la edición 30 aniversario del Wish, me encantan estas ediciones "de luxe" con temas extra raros, hasta 45 canciones, a disfrutar
> 
> ...



Ya he visto por YT un montón de historias del Wish. La verdad es que me gusta bastante escuchar maquetas, instrumentales...vamos a tener un buen año.

Que brutal es el vídeo de High...


----------



## The Replicant (15 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya he visto por YT un montón de historias del Wish. La verdad es que me gusta bastante escuchar maquetas, instrumentales...vamos a tener un buen año.
> 
> Que brutal es el vídeo de High...



uno de mis temas favoritos es el que salia en la cara B del single de High: This Twilight Garden, es un tema que descubrí hace poco y me fascina. Aparece en el Join de Dots pero en el streaming figura como "este tema no está disponible en tu pais" , manda huevos, en cambio en esta edición del Wish sale una versión instrumental que si que está disponible , en fin...

La verdad es que en youtube hay montajes muy currados como este con fotos de Robert y Mary Poole:



tampoco funciona el link  pero se puede ver en youtube


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

Se tendría que operar, como Teresa...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

A mi me pone mas nervioso la evolución física de Paul Weller. El mundo "goth" siempre ha sido un campo de krankos...




Córtate ese pelo, HDLGP:


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (15 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> A mi me pone mas nervioso la evolución física de Paul Weller. El mundo "goth" siempre ha sido un campo de krankos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292870
> 
> ...



bueno es que esta gente ya están bien entrados en los sesenta y tantos..., el tiempo pasa por ellos como por todo el mundo

pues precisamente Paul Weller se las ha tenido con Robert Smith por las redes, parece que no son muy amigos...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> bueno es que esta gente ya están bien entrados en los sesenta y tantos..., el tiempo pasa por ellos como por todo el mundo
> 
> pues precisamente Paul Weller se las ha tenido con Robert Smith por las redes, parece que no son muy amigos...



    Espera...









Paul Weller launches scathing attack on The Cure's Robert Smith


Paul Weller has launched an expletive-strewn personal attack on The Cure...




planetradio.co.uk


----------



## Autómata (15 Dic 2022)

A lo largo de esta década vamos a ir viendo como se mueren todos los ídolos de los 70-80. Todos esos grupos se quedarán como si fueran franquicias y generando royalties para sus herederos, como grandes empresas, ambientando toda la distopía que viene profanando sus canciones con versiones pop. Signo de que fue una época irrepetible para la música.

Aún para la vida de excesos que han llevado bastante están durando. Creo que en el futuro habrá una "brecha de longevidad" , en el que el populacho comerá mierda aún mas cancerígena y los ricos podrán permitirse alimentos ecológicos y los últimos complementos y tratamientos antiedad, para vivir hasta los 135 años, lo veremos primero en Tom Cruise, etc....


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> A lo largo de esta década vamos a ir viendo como se mueren todos los ídolos de los 70-80. Todos esos grupos se quedarán como si fueran franquicias y generando royalties para sus herederos, como grandes empresas, ambientando toda la distopía que viene profanando sus canciones con versiones pop. Signo de que fue una época irrepetible para la música.
> 
> Aún para la vida de excesos que han llevado bastante están durando. Creo que en el futuro habrá una "brecha de longevidad" , en el que el populacho comerá mierda aún mas cancerígena y los ricos podrán permitirse alimentos ecológicos y los últimos complementos y tratamientos antiedad, para vivir hasta los 135 años, lo veremos primero en Tom Cruise, etc....



Tom Cruise tiene "solo" 60 palos.

Ahora mismo estoy viendo la serie Tulsa King, de Stallone (76 palos) y no se puede ni mover. Y eso que se mete hormona, hierros, etc...

A los ricoh les están engañando con lo de la longevidad como a chinos. Quizás la gente despierte cuando los Rolling casquen todos ellos...


----------



## The Replicant (15 Dic 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Aún para la vida de excesos que han llevado bastante están durando



bueno hay de todo, Robert Smith que yo sepa nunca se ha metido en temas de sustancias..., conoció a su mujer en el colegio con 14 años y ahí siguen, un caso bastante excepcional...


----------



## Ironman75 (15 Dic 2022)

Hola, simplemente para compartir...acabo de pillar las entradas para Placebo en Barcelona (Festival Cruilla) para el 8 de Julio...


----------



## jo54 (15 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> 80s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Talosgüevos dijo:


> Transformación de Robert Smith en la señora que se lo ha comido
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Autómata dijo:


> A lo largo de esta década vamos a ir viendo como se mueren todos los ídolos de los 70-80. Todos esos grupos se quedarán como si fueran franquicias y generando royalties para sus herederos, como grandes empresas, ambientando toda la distopía que viene profanando sus canciones con versiones pop. Signo de que fue una época irrepetible para la música.
> 
> Aún para la vida de excesos que han llevado bastante están durando. Creo que en el futuro habrá una "brecha de longevidad" , en el que el populacho comerá mierda aún mas cancerígena y los ricos podrán permitirse alimentos ecológicos y los últimos complementos y tratamientos antiedad, para vivir hasta los 135 años, lo veremos primero en Tom Cruise, etc....



Le ha pasado un poco como Billy Joe Armstrong de Green Day. Se creo su personaje en su dia y es lo que vende. A mi Robert Smith me recuerda a Eduardo manos tijeras. Al final, criticaremos lo que sea de ellos, pero los que mas decencia tuvieron con su look fueron Metallica en su dia al cortarse las melenas.

En cuanto a los royalties, creo que caducan, no son para siempre (o no se si eso son los derecho de autor)


----------



## Autómata (15 Dic 2022)

jo54 dijo:


> Le ha pasado un poco como Billy Joe Armstrong de Green Day. Se creo su personaje en su dia y es lo que vende. A mi Robert Smith me recuerda a Eduardo manos tijeras. Al final, criticaremos lo que sea de ellos, pero los que mas decencia tuvieron con su look fueron Metallica en su dia al cortarse las melenas.
> 
> En cuanto a los royalties, *creo que caducan, no son para siempre* (o no se si eso son los derecho de autor)



Pues sí, 70 años parece ser (lo ampliaron en 2011). En cuanto a los derechos de imagen supongo que igual o incluso menos protegidos.


----------

